# Kmail2 - markieren der Mails als gelesen /ungelesen

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

hab da seit einiger Zeit ein merkwürdiges Problem das seit ein paar Wochen vorherrscht, obwohl es mit der gleichen Version (4.7.0) von kmail bereits einige Zeit funktionierte.

Habe Zwei Pop-Konten und ein Imap-Konto laufen, das Problem tauchte irgendwann aber nur bei allen eingehenden Pop-Emails auf und verhält sich so:

Neu eingehende Mails werden zwar links im Verzeichnisbaum des Kmail-Ordner bzw. dessen Unterordnern als Neu sprich Ungelesen mit ihrem Zähler markiert, aber in den Nachrichten (z.B. unter Heute) nicht mehr farbig hervorgehoben (früher in Blau) und der Briefumschlag wird sofort als geöffnet angezeigt.

Klicke ich auf die Mail, so wird normalerweise nach der von mir konfigurierten Zeit (z.B. 3 Sek.) die Mail als gelesen markiert.

Hier sind aber bereits stets alle neuen Mails als gelesen markiert, weshalb das nun schwer zu unterscheiden ist. Dennoch geht der Zähler links bei der Ordnerstruktur nach der der Zeitspanne von 3 Sek. um eins runter.

Versuche ich eine bereits gelesenen Mail erneut als ungelesen zu markieren (per Rechtsklick markieren als Ungelesen) so funktioniert auch das nicht (nix blau, kein geschlossenes Kuvert). Jedoch nur nicht für die Mails dieser Zeispanne seitdem ich das Problem hab, geh ich einen Monat zurück, im gleichen Mail-Ordner, dann funktioniert exakt die gleiche Operation   :Confused: 

Das Problem kann man also am Zeitraum festmachen, dagegen spielt es keine Rolle ob die Mails vorher durch einen Filter liefen, oder nicht.

Auch kann ich nicht links in der Ordnerstruktur per Rechtsklick anweisen alle Mails diese Ordners als gelesen zu markieren, also kann schon, aber auch das hat keine Auswirkungen.

Im Imap Postfach geht's dagegen wie gewünscht.

Als Lösungsvorschlag möchte ich jedoch nicht meine kmailrc gelöscht wissen, oder das Profil erneuern oder solche Holzhammermethoden, da steckt einfach zuviel an Arbeit drin. Gebt mir lieber ein Skalpell zum gezielten Arbeiten   :Wink:  Ich finde auch nicht dass es das unterschiedliche Verhalten innerhalb des gleichen Mailordners erklärt.

Habt ihr ne Idee, Erfahrungswerte, bekannte Bugs dazu?

Hm, hier findet sich von allem etwas dazu:

https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=kmail2&content=marked

Alles nichts oder  :Confused:   Keine Lösungen, außerdem ging's bei mir doch ne Zeit lang ganz gut, warum jetzt nicht mehr - kurious.

Bis denne, Andy.

----------

## slick

Kommt mir bekannt vor, allerdings bei IMAP. (Benutze nur IMAP.) Einmal "verschluckt" wird das in der Sitzung auch vermutlich nix mehr. Meine bisherige (unschöne) Lösung: 

```
kill -9 kmail ; kmail
```

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi slick,

hilft leider nüscht bei meinem Problem.

Aber Zwei Fragen hätte ich mal an alle Kmail2 User, wie issn das bei Euch eingestellt unter:

Systemeinstellung/Persönliche Informationen/KDE-Ressourcen/   steht bei mir zwar akonadi-ressource | Typ akonadi | Standard Ja

wenn ich dann aber auf bearbeiten gehe ist bei mir die Nur Lesen Checkbox angehakt (Ich glaub das war mal anders)

Das Dumme daran ist nur, ich kann den Haken zwar wegmachen, und andere wie Contacts oder Distribution Lists anwählen, aber beim Versuch den Dialog mit OK zu beenden meldet er mir:

 *Quote:*   

> Sie können keine Nur-Lesen-Ressource als Standard verwenden

 

Verhält sich das bei Euch anders?

Könnten eventuell bei mir seltsam gesetzte Dateirechte meines User-Verzeichnisses die Ursache sein?

Wie sollten diese gesetzt sein?

Darf man überhaupt auf das gesamte User Verzeichnis ein rekursives chmod und chown loslassen? (Ich mein das hätte ich früher schon mal gemacht)

Sollte ich nicht alles auf andy:users setzen, und dann mit welchem Oktalwert?

Gibts da nicht etliche Programme die bestimmte config Dateien auch unterhalb des User-Verzeichnisses mit root Rechten versehen?

Gibt's da Doku zu oder Vorgaben?

Meine Rechte sehen hier z.B. so aus: ~/.local/share/contacts 4 -rw-r--r--  1 andy andy    97 Feb 24  2011 zutt1Ls7VC.vcf

Ok, hier soll man ja eh nicht rein schreiben.

Fragen über Fragen, denn mich tut die Ungewissheit plagen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hi slick,
> 
> hilft leider nüscht bei meinem Problem.
> 
> Aber Zwei Fragen hätte ich mal an alle Kmail2 User, wie issn das bei Euch eingestellt unter:
> ...

 

Habe ein ziemlich frisches Profil. Habe da nur bei Ressource "Kontakte" was eingetragen.

Name: Default Adress Book

Typ: file

Standard: ja

Sonst ist da nirgends was drin. Aktuell habe ich auch kein Problem mit Kmail. (evt. liegts am frischen Profil)

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l ~/.local/share/contacts
> 
> ls: Zugriff auf /home/xxx/.local/share/contacts nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

----------

## Randy Andy

Tja slick,

das hilft mir dann nicht wirklich weiter, da es so wohl nicht miteinander vergleichbar ist.

Denn mit deinen Einstellungen nutzt du ja nicht das Akonadi Framework zur zentralen Speicherung deiner Kontakte (um sie Zentral allen weiteren darauf aufsetzenden Applikationen zur Verfügung zu stellen), sondern immer noch die alte (Standard) Datei Verwendung der zentralen VCard-Datei(en).

Daher findest du unter besagtem Pfad dann natürlich keine Dateien.

----------

